# [Guide] Skill-Tipps zum Magier



## Azanaryn123 (25. April 2009)

Da oft gefragt wie man den Magier richtig skillt, habe ich mal einen Guide im PDF-Format entworfen um euch dies zu erleichtern oder euch Anregungen zu verschaffen. Guckt ihn euch einfach mal an! Fragen könnt ihr gerne stellen, Verbesserungstipps, Kritik, Probleme mit dem Guide einfach ins Forum, ICQ Nummer 473212696, oder per E-Mail direkt an mich (supermanfreakpimmel@web.de). Hoffe euch gefäält er ein wenig.

MFG:Azanaryn123

PS: Bei Runes of Magic heiße ich nur Azanaryn und mein Charakter Innos ist zu finden auf Aontacht


[attachment=7397:_Guide__...__Magier.pdf]


----------



## diemily (27. Mai 2009)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Ergänzung mit Lichtmagie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe nämlich Feuer / Licht geskillt.


----------



## omnolim (30. Mai 2010)

ich auch  sollte mal ergänzt werden


----------



## RoM Gamer (21. Oktober 2010)

mal ne frage kann man auch single target mage und flächenschaden mage werden ???
weil man braucht ja beides das ist ja wichtig


----------



## Esperli (22. Oktober 2010)

Klar, wenn du irgendwoher extrem viele Talentpunkte bekommst um alles hochzuziehen. 
Wenn du am Maximallevel angekommen bist und deine wichtigsten Skills auf Maximum hast, spricht nix dagegen auch die restlichen Skills hochzuziehen.
Du kannst natürlich auch mit Level 60 alle Hauptskills auf 55 haben, Die letzten Skillevel auszusparen, bringt eine enorme Menge an ungenutzten Talentpunkten.
Wenn du z.B. bei 6 Skills die letzten 5 Level sparst, bekommst locker fast sämtliche anderen Skills auf 50.
Du tauscht also 2-5% Effektivität der Hauptskills gegen ettliche zusätzliche Skills.


----------

